# Buttons gleich groß + gleicher Abstand



## Ocean-Driver (8. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,


Ich arbeite mit Netbeans. Wie kann ich es am besten realisieren eine Seite mit Buttons zu bauen, die alle gleichgroß sind und immer einen gleichgroßen Abstand zueinander haben?


danke 


mfg
ocean-driver


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2008)

GridLayout?


----------



## zilti (9. Mrz 2008)

FreeDesign.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2008)

Ich auch: GridLayout.


----------

